# OBD Codes



## SigEpbro33 (Aug 24, 2007)

For those of you who were reading about my valve cover problem heres the follow-up. I rented a OBD coder and it said im misfiring on cylinder 4 and running too lean. The plug wire on cylinder 4 never clicked into place last night so i might have to take it back. How can i fix the leaness of the fuel? I have a haynes manual but to complement it i would like to know from the experts on here. Thanks


----------



## dfreeman616 (Feb 15, 2007)

lean misfire on one cylinder likely means it's related to the fuel injector. some injector cleaner might help, also you can check to see if there's voltage at the injector. most likely, though, will be a new injector. that's if the lean is just on cylinder 4. if it's universal, than i'd check fuel pressure to make sure it's getting to the rail properly.


----------



## SigEpbro33 (Aug 24, 2007)

ya i forgot to add it specifically says "system lean on bank 1" does that mean cylinder 1? I reset the codes and the SES hasnt turned on yet. I will be driving about 600 miles in the next 3 days so i will put sum cleaner and maybe 89/91 octane in the first tank. Just curious whats teh price of a new injector? Something i can install myself?


----------



## dfreeman616 (Feb 15, 2007)

nope, bank 1 means the sensor on your exhaust manifold. replacing an injector is easy, just a few small bolts above the intake manifold. not sure of cost.


----------



## SigEpbro33 (Aug 24, 2007)

system lean on bank one means my exhaust is too lean? What does that mean


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

SigEpbro33 said:


> system lean on bank one means my exhaust is too lean? What does that mean


Bank 1 is all you have. It refers to the row of cylinders. A v-6 or v-8 etc... would have 2 banks but 4 cylinder engines (in american automobiles) do not use the v design, so you only have 1 bank. I assume this is due to a basic programing language that is just modified from one model to the next reducing the cost for the manufacturer so that a complete new program is avoided for each model.

I still think you should look at things very closely since it all started after the gasket replacement. Make sure you didn't disturb the injector connector on cylinder 4 or maybe the plug wasn't properly installed or tightend. Use a solid stick and hold it to one of the other injectors while holding the other end against your ear. Familiarize yourself with the injector sound then compare it with injector 4 to see if it is the same. If it is not the same then you probably have either a faulty injector or an electrical issue to that injector.


----------



## SigEpbro33 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks...i was trying to tap each injector with a wrench while running to hear a diff but it was too hard. I also remembered that after i installed the gasket it started it and the SES came on. THen i replaced the plugs and wires and reinstalled the intake and THEN tested it. So i reset and hasnt come on. So im guessing i solved it after new plugs/wires so im going to leave it alone till the SES comes on again. Thanks for you help guys im glad i found this forum becuase w/o it i wouldve already ran up $1000 mech bill for only $100 parts.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

spat said:


> Bank 1 is all you have. It refers to the row of cylinders. A v-6 or v-8 etc... would have 2 banks but 4 cylinder engines (in american automobiles) do not use the v design, so you only have 1 bank. I assume this is due to a basic programing language that is just modified from one model to the next reducing the cost for the manufacturer so that a complete new program is avoided for each model.
> 
> I still think you should look at things very closely since it all started after the gasket replacement. Make sure you didn't disturb the injector connector on cylinder 4 or maybe the plug wasn't properly installed or tightend. Use a solid stick and hold it to one of the other injectors while holding the other end against your ear. Familiarize yourself with the injector sound then compare it with injector 4 to see if it is the same. If it is not the same then you probably have either a faulty injector or an electrical issue to that injector.


Now that they are using 4 oxygen sensors (2 front, 2 rear) on 4 cyl. engines, it is possible to have "two banks." They consider cyls. #1/4 as bank 1 and #2/3 as bank 2.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

Whoa! 4 02 sensors? What year did they start that? I left the trade in 2003 and didn't notice any at that time. Of course with those vehicles being new wouldn't likely have seen 4 02 sensors unless it was in the shop for a problem. Is that normal on all models now? Are they doing one sensor to a pair of cylinders on v-6 and v-8 as well. Guess they will eventually have a sensor for each cylinder.

Thanks for the info!


----------

